

Is anyone else worried about Apple's focus with maps? - BlackNapoleon

FlyOver is a distraction from the flaws in their product.<p>Crying about it being in "beta" doesn't mean anything. Do we really think Apple can make a far better map solution in basically three months?<p>http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ios-6-maps-screwup-2012-6<p>www.gizmodo.com/5918176/google-maps-vs-apple-maps-a-side-by-side-comparison<p>The Maps are bad.<p>Really bad.<p>Beta isn't used to LABEL OCEANS.<p>Is the app randomly crashing? Yes, lets fix that.<p>But a map that shows 1/2 of a massive body of water like a local bay? Just unacceptable.<p>Who tested this thing?<p>Google has had 10 years to get this right and Apple knows that they should have something CLOSE to that before they really try to supplement their own option. Having turn-by-turn means nothing if the maps lack readability or clarity.<p>This makes me also think...has Apple really ever given the sort of care and attention to something that maps require?<p>Google has shown the work what it takes to make premier mapping services and has gone through great lengths to preserve that sort of leverage. I also think having a desktop browser version helps since it offers a vast array of customizations and configurations.<p>Consider even the search logic used. Google's resources and ability to interpret even vague queries really makes you appreciate their map product even more.<p>Maps are a CORE part of smart phone experiences. Apple better not give us more FlyOver demos and thinks that this cuts it.<p>I really think they're making a graven error here.<p>I'm an iPhone user but I would greatly consider paying for a Google turn-by-turn option if they made one.
======
fpgeek
1\. Don't worry. Google's pre-WWDC event has made it clear they are developing
their own iOS app. I don't know if they'll charge for it (that would be an
interesting angle, even if they just charged for turn-by-turn), but there will
be something.

2\. There is a theory going around that these aren't the real maps Apple
intends on launching in the fall - this is just the test data they're willing
to show at this point (perhaps to lull competitors like Google into a false
sense of security). I don't know if I buy that, but it would be consistent
with their culture of secrecy.

3\. I think the biggest problem for Apple is actually the missing mass transit
directions. So far they've talked about third party apps taking care of that,
but I suspect that won't cut it "for real". Perhaps they have something up
their sleeve, or perhaps they just plan to buy the best third-party app, but
if not... it will be a big win for Google in cities, especially outside the US
(where mass transit is much, much bigger). I don't think Apple is likely to
make that mistake, though I wouldn't be shocked if they ended up correcting
the problem in response to feedback. On the other hand, it is just barely
possible that the key decisionmakers might be that little bit too US-centric.
If so...

------
stuartcw
Google Maps is one of my most used applications. Especially, in Tokyo, it is a
lifesaver for finding routes or train times using the train system or by foot.
The maps are excellent.

If it disappears, I will definitely get the Google maps application and if
that is not available, an Android phone to supplement my iPhone.

